

We've created a Node.JS Module to work with PostageApp - JonLim
http://blog.postageapp.com/2011/07/node-js-module-for-postageapp/

======
JonLim
Clickables

Blog Post: [http://blog.postageapp.com/2011/07/node-js-module-for-
postag...](http://blog.postageapp.com/2011/07/node-js-module-for-postageapp/)

Node.JS Module: <https://github.com/postageapp/postageapp-nodejs>

